# Zinger Winger 2?



## chrisdrew (Jan 20, 2003)

I got my Lion Country supply catalog last night, and the ZWII is 399? Is this ready for electronics? There was no description on it at all. Anyone know what the skinny is?


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

The new zinger winger II will be between the sizes of the mini and the field trialer. There will only be room for a 209 primer and the housing for the release is re-worked. Otherwise pretty much the same design. 

Mike Bons


----------



## chrisdrew (Jan 20, 2003)

Do you know when some info will be available on their site?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Uplander*

Just got two uplanders...talk about chunk a mark!!! I will use them for upland,as well as diversions and marks,along with the three zinger wingers.They are small and light so I can take them with me to the Grand to train between tests without sacrificing space.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.zingerwinger.com/


----------

